# upgrade hard drive on hrt800



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

I was upgade to seagat 500 gib, I get the gsod, I use dvrupgrade cd instant cake.
I but drive in tivo and got the gsod what do i need to do it it to work.

It sayed the cake was baked . I know that it works. I used it on a smaller hd 120 gib and it worked. how do i get it to work on 500gib hd drive. with out the gsod? 

help please tks.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You may have to modify the instantcake script to a -r 4 to the mfsrestore command.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You are probably missing the -r 4 option in mfsrestore. if you still have the original drive follow theWeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions

Your swap partition should be 250M (mfsrestore -s 250) if you go larger then the -s 127 after mfsrestore you need to run a program called tpip to adjust the partition for use in the TiVo.


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

I use weakness mfsrestore also i use -s 127 , I should use -s 250 ? instead ? 
And if i only want the tivo program how do I do that instead of whole drive? and can I do it with only the origianl tivo drive and the new drive 500 gig. or do you need one more to back and then restore. I only want to get it to work the new drive I don't care about old show. being save on new drive. or a back copy.? 

next if i use instant cake instead how do i edit the command to change -r 4 ,


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

To be safe for 500Gib of storage the swap should be at least 250M then adjust the large swap partition for the TiVo with TPIP.

Follow the instructions when you choose the option to not save recordings from the WeaKnees interactive. Should result in a command something like mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestroe -r 4 -s 250 xzpi - /dev/hdZ reboot the pc then run the tpip command

I do not have Instant Cake can not help there.


----------



## dumpav (Dec 12, 2004)

i am glad i skip the instant cake and go to do it myself. I at first want to do it like you, buy the cake and get an easy bake. But when i find out they charge another 10$ xtra for the Humax DTR800 (30$ total), i was hesitated and decide just try to do it myself.


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestroe -r 4 -s 250 xzpi - /dev/hdZ reboot the pc then run the tpip command
When I do this. do i need just the 2 drive in my computer, the tivo drive and the new hd ? or should i say can I ? dose that put it on my new drive? only? i dont need a back copy do I ?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You only need the TiVo drive and the new drive in your computer.

mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 250 xzpi - /dev/hdZ

Make sure you replace the hdX and hdZ above with the proper drive names for the position the hard drives are connected.

hda=primary master
hdb=primary slave
hdc=secondary master
hdd=secondary slave


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

hi Ok I did that and is said source drive 78 , back up image will be 78 hrs, uncompressed backup sixe will be 1270 megabytes ,
then it just has on next like 
weakness# dose that meas it done or did not work, or ????? 
that came up fast ,


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

Do I need to do anyting after that like the tipp command . and I should be done ? at the weakness# line ?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

IF the swap is 250 then you will need to run the tpip command after a re-boot.


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

how do i do the tpip command. Do i just type tpip at the weaknes# pronpt?
. 

try that it said bad command . I try it my tivo all i get is boot uo screen. nothing else.


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a humax dvd hrv800 . upgrade to 500 gb hd,
I use weaknes cd , and put in the 
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdX | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 250 xzpi - /dev/hdZ


said source drive 78 hours , back up image will be 78 hrs, uncompressed backup sixe will be 1270 megabytes ,
then the weaknes# cums up. dose that mean it worked or not? Then what do i need to do? 
I dont know how to use the tipp command .


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yep looks like it worked. now you need to run tpip.

I think tpip comes on the free PTV upgrade CD I have not needed to use the program in a while, Looking at my notes the command I used was tpip -mkswap /dev/hdZ.

tpip is a small program it will fit on a floppy google for tivo and tipip you should be able to find just the program.


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

I try the command but came up with a erro mesage on mkswap , I use pvrupgrdae cd, ver 11 download, any Ideads what to do next.?


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

upgrade a humax drt800 with weaknes 
with a new 500 gb hd

follow the WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions

was wrong for me on the comand line 
they said to do

weaknes# mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdx | mfsrestore* -s 127 -r 4 * -xzpi - 
/dev/hdz,

but it did not work for mr, 
with help I tryed

weaknes# mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdx | mfsrestore *-r 4 -s 250 * -xzpi - 
/dev/hdz,

witch flipped -r 4 and -s 127 command and it worked,

it put on my new hard drive,
I only use the old tivo drive and the new drive and cd rom,

someone told me to -s250 because of big 500 gb. hd. 
Then use tpip comand to fix kernel, 
told to do # tpip -mkswap /dev/hdz,
but it did not work, cold not find mkswap. I was useing cd form dvrupgrade universal ver. 11

anyone know whet comand i should use? tks 
I put drive in tivo . Just get boot up screen and nothing happens.
I need tp get the kernel and or swap file fixed?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

for ver 1.1 the command should be tpip --swapped -s /dev/hdZ note the 2 dashes before swapped.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

for the Universal CD Version 11, it has tpip 1.2 version so it should be,
tpip -1 -s /dev/hdZ


----------



## bswood06 (Jun 16, 2006)

ok I tryed it -1 -s /dev/hdz
and it said intializing swap partion {version 0 } @ 1544655345, size = 127 mib.
dose that mean it worked ?
the ptvupgrade # prom
t comes back up


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Looks ok if you used -s 127 for the swap partition. I Thought you were using the 250 value. Mfstools works ok for swap partitions up to 127 without tpip.


----------



## dumpav (Dec 12, 2004)

i think if you use the instant cake cd, they script the 127 for the swap file, that what it make for u automatically. I have ask the question at their forum, the creater "claimed" 127 is enough for the 500. I guess that what u paid for. 

But i finally decide to save myself 30$ for that software and do it myself.

Knock on wood, with the helpful member here, i got my tivo upgrade to the 500G seagate in one take.

the only problem i encounter, i type the command wrong the first 2 time, once i enter it correctly, every thing went as it claim, and the backup my old 80G to 500 take 21hr.

after that i just enter the tpip and i hook everything backup and it boot up fine! It even start recording right away. (i have already set time for some progam).


----------

